# "unable to find device" error in command prompt.



## a21268835 (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm trying to install android on my hp touchpad....

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I've been trying and researching for over an HOUR, and I STILL can't find a solution. I'm running command prompt as an administrator. I've tried it with "novacom.exe" and "novacom," but I still get the same error message. Screenshot:[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]







[/background]


----------

